# his an hers



## bobsbikes (Oct 30, 2011)

thought  i would show off the wifes 62 tornado with my 
64 american deluxe hope you like will soon be time to put them up for the winter


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice pair!


----------



## CAT341 (Nov 1, 2011)

Major snow storm up here in NY Bob......looks like my bikes might be away for season.  Ahhhhhh another 1962 now there is one I don't have (Tornado) Was the wife an original owner?


----------



## bobsbikes (Nov 1, 2011)

CAT341 said:


> Major snow storm up here in NY Bob......looks like my bikes might be away for season.  Ahhhhhh another 1962 now there is one I don't have (Tornado) Was the wife an original owner?




i got this about 5yrs ago for her and its been out of the garage i think about 4or5 times
and thats just to clean around the garage we took it on vacation this year she road few times


----------

